# midland mouse show June the 16 th.



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lubenham Village Hall
Address: Laughton Road
Lubenham, Market Harborough
County: Leicestershire
Postcode: LE16 9TE


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be there with bells on, especially as my friend lives across the road!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hey look! A show I can show at!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great ,the more the merrier.We are putting on an unstandardised class,you should enter some of the woollies Cait.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I actually culled them right back this morning so I don't know if there will be any to show. If not though I still have the splashed and rumpwhites.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't a member this time last year so am very much looking forward to my first visit .


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

For those who don't know, there is a pub across the road and Naomi was offering lunches in the hall too


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The baguettes were lovely last time 

Ok i got 3 questions.

1. Is there a station near the venue?

2. Whats the name of it?

3. Can someone pick me up from it? lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Market Harborough is the nearest train station and the hall is approximately a ten-minute drive away.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I am Coming !!!!!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I hate being north of everyone, its a 45min drive from me, yet train says 2 hour journey and 32 quid return, add taxi each way.

Bus says nearly 3 hour journey and 3 coaches...

Not worth it i'm afraid...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

blimey, :x


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Blimey, I have had to draw the line on my travel limits now at my age, if the Journey is five hours or above, I now get a bigger bag of opal fruits.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most are a 2 hour drive each way for me and about £35 in fuel.The odd one is more.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wight Isle Stud said:
 

> Blimey, I have had to draw the line on my travel limits now at my age, if the Journey is five hours or above, I now get a bigger bag of opal fruits.


*googled opal fruits* I love when things go by different names than the ones here! Enjoy your Starburts!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't like them if they were called starburts !!- I can cover two Miles before I need another one. The first Part of my journey involves a Ferry to get onto Main Land UK , I usually Peel a load on the Ferry or I end up with sticky bits of paper all over my face because of having to unwrap them with my teeth.and one hand . If I end up chewing an annoying bit of wrapper I try to get a direct hit on my Sat nav- I am getting very accurate. I get ratty if I run out before I arrive at the show.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Starburst, which sounds a smidge better than Starburts.  Apparently yours come in different flavors, and are vegetarian, unlike us silly Americans, who use animal gelatin in everything. They are so good. And we are totally derailing this thread. Sorry!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

fnar fnar fnar, well 32 quid is a lot of money for someone who has not a penny income  especially when i wanted to spent the only bit of money i have made selling mice, to buy some new mice!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Blimey, I have had to draw the line on my travel limits now at my age, if the Journey is five hours or above, I now get a bigger bag of opal fruits.


I still call them Opal Fruits too Gary. I know they changed the name here a long time ago (maybe 10 years?) but it's just not the same. I told my husband what you had written and he got a craving for Opal Fruits and came home from the supermarket yesterday with a bag :roll:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Never, not, no- never ! - your 'avin a giraffe-they changed the name ten years ago ? I thought the packets looked a bit funny but could never quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Apparently it was 1997/8 when they changed it to match the rest of the world, who always called them Starburst. The same thing happened to Marathon/Snickers... remember that?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would just like to make everyone aware that *NO mice are to be brought this show for the purpose of selling*, and anyone selling mice will be asked to remove them from the hall.

Because of this, we are holding an auction class this year. For those of you who have not entered an auction class before but would like to at Lubenham, a trio (one buck and two does) must be entered together in the one Maxey and they must all be of the same variety.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Should be entering my first 4-5 at this show, (got all my maxeys ready!) 
Wanted to shoe champ satins but thats not gonna happen xD

really wish there was more mudlands shows like this!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fftopic if anyone is coming to this show from the South End area,I'm wanting a rabbit collecting and bringing,not for free.If not I'll get it when I'm at Enfield I guess.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

morning-star said:


> Should be entering my first 4-5 at this show, (got all my maxeys ready!


Best of luck


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I would just like to make everyone aware that *NO mice are to be brought this show for the purpose of selling*, and anyone selling mice will be asked to remove them from the hall.


and for this reason now i will not be attending the Midland show, was always going to be difficult anyway with transport as it costs a bit.

But, i'm not NMC registered and for that reason can't show any mice so my primary purpose of going was to be able to buy some new stock i would not normally be able to get due to distance. While making it a day by catching up and meeting with other breeders and enjoying the show.
So for that reason i'm not putting my time and money into getting there if i have nothing to show for it at the end of the day.

I hope its a good day for the rest of you though, last year was very enjoyable. Have fun.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

You should join the NMC, then you could show! Most NMC breeders won't sell good stock to non-NMC members anyway, as if it's not going to be shown there's no point.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I know i should and i want to but i just don't have the funds to do so. If i can't even sell any mice then i have no hope really, they are my only income at the moment, they pay for their upkeep and anything more is nothing short of a bonus.

There are mice i had hoped to pick up there arranged before hand, but still involves the exchange of money so technically buying and selling.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry this has put you off coming, but this is a show not a market. Public selling of animals requires a pet shop license, and people bringing boxes of mice to sell presents a risk to the mice on the show bench. Stock can be bought through the auction class though and these mice are actually judged beforehand so you know you're getting decent stock.

It costs a lot of money and time to organise a show and we expect to make a loss this year, but we do it for the continuation and survival of the NMC and exhibiting mice. Entering mice into shows and auction classes is vital to this.


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Not wishing to hi-jack the Midland Mouse Club Show thread but the South Eastern Mouse Club will also be instigating the same rule at all future shows. After checking with our 'landlord' , Crawley Borough Council & the Crawley Horticultural Society , this also extends to the car park , so once you enter the gate the unregistered selling of animals is prohibited.

However the SEMC will allow the exchange of breeding stock amongst breeders who are members of the NMC or who have entered mice into the show , this is not a two tier system but a sensible precaution against cross contamination as all NMC members or show paticipants have submitted their details so contact can be made in the event of any health problems.

Regards Paul.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if someone could take some pics during the show. I'm so curious as to what goes on, as well as seeing some of the wonderful mice!  I've had a peek at the venue through google maps street view, and wish I could go. Wrong country though. :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually take pictures and post them, have a look through the show threads


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Picking my entries tonight and shall give you a call tomorrow Sarah - just trying to pick between an under 8 week tri or go for another dove tan. :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool! 

I can lend you a Maxey if you'd like to show both, that's no problem at all. I'll bring it ready for the mouse with bedding and food.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

SarahY said:


> Cool!
> 
> I can lend you a Maxey if you'd like to show both, that's no problem at all. I'll bring it ready for the mouse with bedding and food.


thanks but its ok - Ill just try my luck with the tri lol. :lol:


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

SarahY said:


> I usually take pictures and post them, have a look through the show threads


Thanks, I did that, and there were a couple of great threads with pics. You and MouseBreeder take great photos! They give a feeling for what goes on, and who's there. It's such fun to see that! 

I'll be checking for news and pics of the Midland Show!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Paul Brockman said:


> Not wishing to hi-jack the Midland Mouse Club Show thread but the South Eastern Mouse Club will also be instigating the same rule at all future shows. After checking with our 'landlord' , Crawley Borough Council & the Crawley Horticultural Society , this also extends to the car park , so once you enter the gate the unregistered selling of animals is prohibited.
> 
> However the SEMC will allow the exchange of breeding stock amongst breeders who are members of the NMC or who have entered mice into the show , this is not a two tier system but a sensible precaution against cross contamination as all NMC members or show paticipants have submitted their details so contact can be made in the event of any health problems.
> 
> Regards Paul.


We have cancelled our auction class permanently.Future shows(Midlands) will possibly be open to exhibitors only.Thanks for everyone who contributed to a good entry and good luck on Saturday


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who attended and congrats to the winners.We've scrapped the auction class due to conflict over private trading.We won't be resurrecting it in future,we want a pleasant day not hassle which will mean that 'participating' exhibitors only will be allowed to trade show quality mice but no pet ones


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to some news of how it all went, and some photos!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

For Mojomouse... BIS judging from this afternoon.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you kindly!  (My impatience got the better of me, so I just had to ask.) There are a lot of intent faces waiting on the results. And two suspicious pink suitcases secreted under a table...

Will the results be published on the NMC website?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The speakers on my laptop don't work so I am wondering, is there any sound on the clip?


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't realise it was a video clip! I just played it now... Yes, there is sound. Thank you for posting it.  It's nice to have a peek at the group there.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i couldnt make it, Car decided it wasnt going to start then when i was moving the carry case from the car i bashed my knee ( the one i fell on when i was attacked by idiots ) so i've been in pain most of the morning... Car is now sorted, havent a clue what was up with it because i fell asleep when my dad was looking at it and now hes gone out LOL! No doubt he'll be telling me all about tomorrow and i wont really be botherd so it will be in one ear and out the other ( me and cars just dont work lol )


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Thankyou Mojo I consider those Pink Travelling Cases for Maxys to be offensive to the eye. I have formed an anti Pink Society within the NMC to have them Banned. However I find the more I object to them the more pink stuff turns up at shows. It is a conspiracy and I have a plan to nobble them at the next show where I know they will be attending.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Thankyou Mojo I consider those Pink Travelling Cases for Maxys to be offensive to the eye. I have formed an anti Pink Society within the NMC to have them Banned. However I find the more I object to them the more pink stuff turns up at shows. It is a conspiracy and I have a plan to nobble them at the next show where I know they will be attending.


 :lol:

I took some photos as well as the video - I'll post them in a while after I have resized and uploaded them


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Lubenham Village Hall where the show was held









Window at the hall through which you can make out SarahY's new pride and joy  









Inside the hall









Ruth (judging) with her dog Judd, Dave and Heather









Stuart judging









SarahY and Phil









Mice being judged


















Judging BIS









SarahC presenting BIS to the winner, Phil


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the baldy man is Dave not Gary :lol:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

So it is. I was going to post a different photo, changed my mind but not the caption - edited to fix


----------



## Paul Brockman (Jun 28, 2011)

Cracking day out with all the usual suspects . A marvelous venue , would be a good hall for the Annual . Did you see Phil Hall? he's been at it for years but still gets the buzz ---magic. Twice that mouse has won now , Best Tan at Sowood and now Best Tan and BIS --proves two things , a good mouse is a good mouse and that NMC judges are pretty consitant.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Thankyou Mojo I consider those Pink Travelling Cases for Maxys to be offensive to the eye. I have formed an anti Pink Society within the NMC to have them Banned. However I find the more I object to them the more pink stuff turns up at shows. It is a conspiracy and I have a plan to nobble them at the next show where I know they will be attending.


:lol: (For a moment I thought they may be storage cases for Opal Fruits, but clearly not!) 

Great pics, MouseBreeder! All that a show deprived, curious nosey pastie from the other side of the world could wish for, and more! Thank you. Congrats to the winners!

Does BIS Phil have a stud website, and is he on the forum?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

MojoMouse said:


> Does BIS Phil have a stud website, and is he on the forum?


BIS Phil! Maybe that's what we should call him next time we see him :lol:

But no, he doesn't use any forums and doesn't have a website. However most of the other winners do: Wight Isle Stud (Gary) won BOA in show (with his Best Self) and I think Best AOV too. Loganberry (Heather) won Best Satin and SarahC won Best Marked. As you have probably deduced from this, the BIS was in fact a tan.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I found a few more photos for Mojomouse and anyone else interested in yesterday's show 

Gary (Wight Isle) and SarahC









More judging









Rosettes









Panorama of BIS judging









The hall









Maxeys









Kelly









Ruth and Stuart with their dog Judd









Heather and Kelly









More people









Abyssinian in Unstandardised class









Stuart with Heather (morning-star) stewarding









Another random shot


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I did do a little research for you MojoMouse, as we have an ex NMC judge and Mousing Expert living on the same patch of turf as you, I asked him how close he was to Sydney, his reply was 3000 Miles.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It was a lovely and successful show yesterday; thank you so much to everyone who exhibited mice and helped with the setting up etc. It was especially nice to welcome two newer members who were exhibiting for the first time and who worked hard all day stewarding for the judges, well done Heather and Marnie.

I do have pictures to post but have misplaced my lead, so I'll have to do that tomorrow at work.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Huge well done and thank you to Sarah y (blackthorn), Naomi (Woodwitch), and Sarah c for organising this excellent show. Looking forward to the next one girls!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> I did do a little research for you MojoMouse, as we have an ex NMC judge and Mousing Expert living on the same patch of turf as you, I asked him how close he was to Sydney, his reply was 3000 Miles.


Really?  He/she would probably be in Perth, from the sounds of that distance. Lots of English people who come to Australia go to Perth. I think it's because Perth's very sunny.

Thanks for all the pics, MouseBreeder. It's so nice to be able to put faces to the names. Such a nice, friendly looking group of people you all are. The venue's pretty spectacular as well. Handy to have so much natural light for judging the mice!

Was this the main NMC show of the year?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

MojoMouse said:


> The venue's pretty spectacular as well. Handy to have so much natural light for judging the mice!
> 
> Was this the main NMC show of the year?


The venue was no doubt chosen for the good light  It wasn't the main show of the year, just a normal show. There are also five Cup Shows, two of which are especially well attended (The Annual at the end of September and the Bradford Championship at the end of January). There were 196 mice at Lubenham if I remember correctly


----------

